# Giant Lust 2 or Trek Lush



## rebrobin (Oct 29, 2005)

We ready to update my wife's ride from a 26" santa cruz superlight to a 27.5 FS. We are down to either giant Lust 2 or the Trek Lush. We are mid level intermediate riders in Brevard NC. She is looking for something that will help her on climbs, more than anything. Any sugestions between the 2? can't tell from websites or LBS info if one or the other might be heavier, any info is appreciated, B


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

I've ridden both. If I recall correctly (which I may not), the Lust has a slightly slacker geometry. The Lush (which I own in a 29") feels like a snappier climber which is actually the reason I chose it. While the Lust is an excellent value and the Maestro suspension had me checking and rechecking that the bike wasn't a 5x5, I felt like the Lust shined on the downhills while the Lush was zippier on the uphills.

That being said, nothing beats throwing a leg over each bike, especially given that both manufacturers are toying with what "women-specific geometry" means to their lines. The thing with "women-specific geometry" is that women are built in the same variety of shapes and sizes that men are. Some women thrive on shorter top tubes while others feel like a bear on a circus bike. Ultimately, the fit of the bike will determine how good she will feel on it.


----------

